# more flowers



## terryo (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't find hollyhocks on the list to eat or not to eat. Are they OK for redfoots? Here's some of mine.
(this is the best I could do Terry (nerd)













This guy was lurking over the pond today.





One water lily so far.









My only tropical hibiscus . The hardy ones haven't bloomed so far.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Terryo, they are beautiful. Great Pics. I love the Dragonfly.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty - love the hollyhocks!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 7, 2008)

*SEE TERRY - 
I knew you could do it!!!* 

Every time you say this is the best you can do.. they get better!

Very NICE water lily.. Not sure if any [other than hibiscus of course] are toxic tho'.(?)

nerd


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2008)

Hollyhock is edible. I feed it to my Russians all the time...leaves and all! Your hollyhock are absolutely gorgeous! They almost look like those tissue paper flowers we used to make for decorations.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all. 
Nerd....your moth picture gave me incentive. If National Geographic has a contest..well you should enter the moth picture.


----------



## purpod (Jul 7, 2008)

Personally, I love the lighting in the lily shots ~ altho your details in the macro hollyhock shots are great too ~

Purpod


----------



## Itort (Jul 7, 2008)

The water lily is also eatable though it won't be encontered in the wild by any tort. LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pink hollyhock is gorgeous! Nice shots. Like Yvonne, I also feed the hollyhocks to my guys.


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2009)

Terryo, I don't know since it's been a long time since you wrote this whether or not you found the answer to your question about Hollyhocks being OK for them to eat. I found this website that says that they are OK and lists other plants that are OK for them and also lists plants that are not OK for them to eat. Hope this helps. Candy  http://redfoottortoise.com/redfoot_tortoise_diet.htm


----------



## terryo (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Thank you. That is a great site. I can't believe that Christmas Cactus was on the list. I have loads of them.


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2009)

terryo said:


> Wow! Thank you. That is a great site. I can't believe that Christmas Cactus was on the list. I have loads of them.



You're welcome. I also checked out that book that you recommended from Mike Pingleton. It is kind of expensive but I'm still looking to see if I could get it cheaper. Can I ask you since you have Pio in an enclosure like mine (but yours is much larger) do you use a ceramic heat emitter and if you do what watt do you use? Also, do you spray to make humidity or do you have a humidifier? One more thing....what kind of lighting do you have is it the light that you'd use for an aquarium or something else? Sorry, too many questions but I want to know the best way to take care of Dale and Pio looks so good in your pictures. Thank you. Candy


----------



## terryo (Jan 19, 2009)

I followed all the recommendations on this site http://www.redfoots.com/redfoot.htm with the exception of the plastic storage bin...I used a 75 gal vivarium....and also added lots of plants. I tried the storage bin, but it wouldn't hold the humidity for me. Also I have him in my living room, so I needed something that looked better. I used the long fiber moss for inside the hide to hold humidity better and also put some around the viv. in places where there weren't plants.
I put a 100 wt. heat emitter on one side. I made a hole in the screen and stuck it in there. On the other side I have a long tube, 10.0 UVB light for a 10 gal. aquarium . He doesn't recommend any UVB, but it is filtered through a screen, so won't hurt. Watering the plants keeps in the humidity. I mist in the hide where the recommended moss is. Then I just follow the diet for ....well, juvie's now. He is 19 months old now, and I have been following the care sheet since I got him, with good results so far. I love the diet because there is no guess work....you know what to feed everyday. It is very easy. He is my first tortoise, and I am still learning too. So far he is looking good.


----------



## Candy (Jan 19, 2009)

terryo said:


> I followed all the recommendations on this site http://www.redfoots.com/redfoot.htm with the exception of the plastic storage bin...I used a 75 gal vivarium....and also added lots of plants. I tried the storage bin, but it wouldn't hold the humidity for me. Also I have him in my living room, so I needed something that looked better. I used the long fiber moss for inside the hide to hold humidity better and also put some around the viv. in places where there weren't plants.
> I put a 100 wt. heat emitter on one side. I made a hole in the screen and stuck it in there. On the other side I have a long tube, 10.0 UVB light for a 10 gal. aquarium . He doesn't recommend any UVB, but it is filtered through a screen, so won't hurt. Watering the plants keeps in the humidity. I mist in the hide where the recommended moss is. Then I just follow the diet for ....well, juvie's now. He is 19 months old now, and I have been following the care sheet since I got him, with good results so far. I love the diet because there is no guess work....you know what to feed everyday. It is very easy. He is my first tortoise, and I am still learning too. So far he is looking good.



Now I have to ask you....what is a vivarium? I have Dale in a 40 gallon fish tank with the wire cover on top where I keep his lights. Do you clamp your lights on top. I've also seen the light hangers on certain websites. Your little Pio looks so happy I love to see your pictures of his home.


----------



## terryo (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you so much. A vivarium is just a fish tank with plants in it. I put the screen top on and I made a hole for the heat emitter on one side, and on the other side I just put the long tube UVB light on top of the screen. That is the only light I have and it doesn't give off any heat. The heat emitter is 100 wt and gives off enough heat to keep the viv at the right temp. I cover the rest of the screen with clear wrapping tape to keep in the humidity. When he is out of his hide he stays on the cooler side and sits under a plant. I also put some cuttle bone in there in case he wants to nibble. He usually finishes one about every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Candy (Jan 19, 2009)

terryo said:


> Thank you so much. A vivarium is just a fish tank with plants in it. I put the screen top on and I made a hole for the heat emitter on one side, and on the other side I just put the long tube UVB light on top of the screen. That is the only light I have and it doesn't give off any heat. The heat emitter is 100 wt and gives off enough heat to keep the viv at the right temp. I cover the rest of the screen with clear wrapping tape to keep in the humidity. When he is out of his hide he stays on the cooler side and sits under a plant. I also put some cuttle bone in there in case he wants to nibble. He usually finishes one about every 3 or 4 weeks.


Thank you so much for the information and the pictures. It's helped a lot. Candy


----------

